# [French NR] 4x4 single 36.80 Alexandre Carlier



## Lapinsavant (May 2, 2013)

4x4 NR at French Championship. Cube : Shengshou v3.
No parities then PLL skipped 

Thanks to my judge who predicted this xD


----------

